# Almost all trades are now hiring?



## Alexander S (30 Oct 2013)

forces website says they are now hiring for infantry. I was wondering how long they will be hiring for. I still have one and a half years left of high school.


----------



## DAA (30 Oct 2013)

Alexander S said:
			
		

> forces website says they are now hiring for infantry. I was wondering how long they will be hiring for. I still have one and a half years left of high school.



From "now" until "always"......


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Oct 2013)

Relax, finish school, keep in mind the recruiters look at your grades. The CAF will be hiring people regularly well past your graduation date. They open the doors for each trade every year1, sometimes for large numbers of people, sometimes for just a few. You don't have anything to worry about today.

Note 1: Here someone declares that they know of a year when some trade didn't recruit at all. Yup, probably has happened -- not the point is it.


----------



## Alexander S (30 Oct 2013)

thanks for you replies


----------



## uzi (1 Nov 2013)

Not too many infantry guys will continue after 1 or 2 contracts. So plenty of chance to get in.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Nov 2013)

The ’Eathen 
  
THE ’EATHEN in ’is blindness bows down to wood an’ stone;  
’E don’t obey no orders unless they is ’is own;  
’E keeps ’is side-arms awful: ’e leaves ’em all about,  
An’ then comes up the Regiment an’ pokes the ’eathen out. 

http://www.bartleby.com/364/240.html  

 ;D


----------



## dvh1 (19 Nov 2013)

According to the forces.ca website it looks like many trades have reopened up and are "now hiring". Tried calling the CFRC but no answer. Anyone have any insider info? Specifically Infantry and Armour officer.


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

When I called my local RC a few weeks ago (trying for Com Eng, & Infmn - writing CFAT next week sometime) the Sergeant I talked to said they were both open and indeed "Now Hiring" a la Forces.ca. 

So yes, positions may be limited but indeed they are.

Obviously the In Demand trades are easier to get into, although harder to get out of.

Dont know about Armoured Officer.

Good luck!


----------



## KerryBlue (19 Nov 2013)

I'm not an expert, but last time I went in to see the recruiter I was told that they had merit listed more then enough people for Combat Arms, and my application would only proceed further after all the selection dates in November to have it ready for April. This might just be for CFRC Ottawa, but the recruiter I spoke to seem to imply they had enough people to fill their empty spaces.


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert, but last time I went in to see the recruiter I was told that they had merit listed more then enough people for Combat Arms, and my application would only proceed further after all the selection dates in November to have it ready for April. This might just be for CFRC Ottawa, but the recruiter I spoke to seem to imply they had enough people to fill their empty spaces.



interesting, would you happen to know why they would then process my application further (submitted friday, nov 15th via CFVRC) and planned my CFAT for Nov 27th when both my trade choices are combat arms?


----------



## KerryBlue (19 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> interesting, would you happen to know why they would then process my application further (submitted friday, nov 15th via CFVRC) and planned my CFAT for Nov 27th when both my trade choices are combat arms?


I have no idea. I went in for my CFAT on the 22nd of October and was told within two weeks I would have a medical and interview date booked. After two weeks and no returned calls or emails, I went in on November 5th and was told it would probably be a month before I heard anything, but the recruiter said hopefully it would be sooner but after everything  that has happened with my application I have my doubts. The CFAT is kinda the indicator whether or not they would go on anyways I.E if you fail they don't proceed and it only takes one person to administer for a group of people. Whereas the Medical and Interview are more one on one. But I am speculating based on my research and what I've read. Hope that helps


----------



## DAA (19 Nov 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> Specifically Infantry and Armour officer.



Nope, no room at he Inn.....



			
				ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> interesting, would you happen to know why they would then process my application further (submitted friday, nov 15th via CFVRC) and planned my CFAT for Nov 27th when both my trade choices are combat arms?



New policy put in place as of 1 Nov 13.  As a "bare minimum" every applicant will now be given the opportunity to write the CFAT.  So be forewarned NOW.......you had best be studying and if out of school for sometime, brush up on your Gr 10-11 Math........

After the CFAT is written, it's anyone's guess what will happen next...


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> New policy put in place as of 1 Nov 13.  As a "bare minimum" every applicant will now be given the opportunity to write the CFAT.  So be forewarned NOW.......you had best be studying and if out of school for sometime, brush up on your Gr 10-11 Math........
> 
> After the CFAT is written, it's anyone's guess what will happen next...



I scored 84% on a mock American ASVAB today, mostly woodworking questions and just a few calculations in different sections that I missed a step and got the next closest answer. 115 out of 135 or something like that. Math and english we're strong. Sounds like that all could mean diddly squat though


----------



## KerryBlue (19 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> After the CFAT is written, it's anyone's guess what will happen next...



And if CFRC Ottawa is to be used as an example you could be waiting for 4-6 as a bare minimum. But hopefully not


----------



## OblivionKnight (19 Nov 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> According to the forces.ca website it looks like many trades have reopened up and are "now hiring". Tried calling the CFRC but no answer. Anyone have any insider info? Specifically Infantry and Armour officer.



From my understanding, the "Now Hiring" for most Officer trades is only for ROTP. DEO is currently closed (with the exception of "In-Demand" Officer trades), and I was told by a CFRC Detachment Commander that majority of trades for DEO will open some time after the new year (this includes the combat arms).


----------



## DAA (20 Nov 2013)

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> From my understanding, the "Now Hiring" for most Officer trades is only for ROTP. DEO is currently closed (with the exception of "In-Demand" Officer trades), and I was told by a CFRC Detachment Commander that majority of trades for DEO will open some time after the new year (this includes the combat arms).



Generally, DEO Occupations for next year (ie; BMOQ starting 1 Apr 14 and beyond) will open up for "pre-processing" in early Dec 13 with selection dates being late Feb 14..


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Nope, no room at he Inn.....
> 
> New policy put in place as of 1 Nov 13.  As a "bare minimum" every applicant will now be given the opportunity to write the CFAT.  So be forewarned NOW.......you had best be studying and if out of school for sometime, brush up on your Gr 10-11 Math........
> 
> After the CFAT is written, it's anyone's guess what will happen next...



DAA, if a trade closes will a CFRC continue to slowly process the application to have it ready for when the trade reopens or do they full stop and start again when the trade opens under the new system.


----------



## DAA (20 Nov 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> DAA, if a trade closes will a CFRC continue to slowly process the application to have it ready for when the trade reopens or do they full stop and start again when the trade opens under the new system.



All depends on how the CFRC wishes to manage the file.  Some will stop the processing all together, while others, depending on what stage it's at, will continue to process it.

The only problem with stopping the process, is that sometimes they forget to re-start it once the occupation does open up again.


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> All depends on how the CFRC wishes to manage the file.  Some will stop the processing all together, while others, depending on what stage it's at, will continue to process it.
> 
> The only problem with stopping the process, is that sometimes they forget to re-start it once the occupation does open up again.



That's kinda what I thought DAA, I guess it's back to nagging Ottawa and hope it gets me somewhere. God do I miss CFRC Toronto.


----------



## ForeverLearning (20 Nov 2013)

Pretty discouraging. Im told I made it onto the merit list once i hand in one more piece of paper on friday. Seems I missed the boat


----------



## marinemech (20 Nov 2013)

never say never, some people may decline, and there will be more selections


----------



## ForeverLearning (20 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> never say never, some people may decline, and there will be more selections



Yep. Im happy im merit listed. First time i applied i was told to get more life experience, two years later i seemed to have a speedy process to merit listing.


----------



## marinemech (20 Nov 2013)

i am hoping for word here shortly (hopefully)


----------



## DAA (22 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Pretty discouraging. Im told I made it onto the merit list once i hand in one more piece of paper on friday. Seems I missed the boat



Was that a "piece of paper" you forgot or a "piece of paper" they forgot which caused you to miss the boat?


----------



## ComDvr13 (22 Nov 2013)

Com Eng just closed!  :crybaby:


----------



## DAA (22 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Com Eng just closed!  :crybaby:



If you mean Cbt Engr, then it closed for year but then it is open for next......

CLOSED = no processing for applicants who are interested in the specific occupation and who have not yet been merit listed

Doesn't mean there still aren't positions available...


----------



## ComDvr13 (22 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If you mean Cbt Engr, then it closed for processing last week.....
> 
> CLOSED = no processing for applicants who are interested in the specific occupation and who have not yet been merit listed
> 
> Doesn't mean there still aren't positions available...



Fair enough sir, as I have yet to write my CFAT.... :crybaby: I cant imagine that in any way I'm eligible.

 But all in all I have more time to prepare for BMQ if all goes well for next spring. 

And yes I meant Cbt Engr.  I saw it posted as Com Eng somewhere official so I went with it. Pardonne moi monsieur


----------



## DAA (22 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Fair enough sir, as I have yet to write my CFAT



So then you have nothing to worry about.  I would suggest that you merely contact your CFRC and say "I am calling to book my CFAT" and then go from there...


----------



## NorthWinds (23 Nov 2013)

From what I read, last selection date for most trades (including infantry) was the 21st of November... I write my CFAT followed by my interview and medical on the 26th... Did I miss my chance at being sworn in before the next fiscal year? I'm going to run out of things to go wrong  :-\ My primary goal is not to develop a nervous twitch before my interview.


----------



## marinemech (23 Nov 2013)

Hard to say Northwinds, depends on how well you score, how your interview goes, how long it takes Borden to process your medical review, review your file for merit listing, realistically i would say you are more than likely a 2014 or later Selection. Some files can take months, and some files can take years.


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If you mean Cbt Engr, then it closed for processing last week.....
> 
> CLOSED = no processing for applicants who are interested in the specific occupation and who have not yet been merit listed
> 
> Doesn't mean there still aren't positions available...



DAA, can the CFRC continue processing the application and having it ready for April when positions open up again? Or once the trade closes that's it?


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> DAA, can the CFRC continue processing the application and having it ready for April when positions open up again? Or once the trade closes that's it?



Normally, once the trade closes, they are not suppose to be processing your file any further.  But if one of your three occupation choices is still OPEN, then they will continue to process you but not necessarily for the other occupations which are CLOSED.

It's kind of hit and miss.  Some CFRC's will stop the process and some won't.


----------



## NorthWinds (23 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the reply marinemech. Just have to ace everything they throw at me and hope for the best.


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Normally, once the trade closes, they are not suppose to be processing your file any further.  But if one of your three occupation choices is still OPEN, then they will continue to process you but not necessarily for the other occupations which are CLOSED.
> 
> It's kind of hit and miss.  Some CFRC's will stop the process and some won't.



Then recruiter managing my file seemed to allude to me that they would continue processing it. In case spots opened up in the near future or for April. So I'm hoping they keep processing me, but i do also have my doubts.


----------



## vivelespatates (23 Nov 2013)

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> From my understanding, the "Now Hiring" for most Officer trades is only for ROTP. DEO is currently closed (with the exception of "In-Demand" Officer trades), and I was told by a CFRC Detachment Commander that majority of trades for DEO will open some time after the new year (this includes the combat arms).



I heard the samething! 

The recruiters told me that my trade (HCA) should open in February/March/April.

So I'm waiting! 

At least, i did my CFAT and know that i scored enough to process to the interview and medical!


----------



## rebeccag19 (23 Nov 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> DAA, can the CFRC continue processing the application and having it ready for April when positions open up again? Or once the trade closes that's it?



I'm not DAA, obviously, but when I applied my trade closed before my intervie and medical were scheduled. However, they still continued to process my application and I am now merit listed for the single trade I applied for.


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Then recruiter managing my file seemed to allude to me that they would continue processing it. In case spots opened up in the near future or for April. So I'm hoping they keep processing me, but i do also have my doubts.



All three of your occupation choices are currently open for next years processing.  But only Infmn is open for the current year.  So they should continue the process for you.


----------



## BlueShield (25 Nov 2013)

hmm.... "NOW HIRING",,, but they aren't hiring any... -.- 
what's going on...?


----------



## EME Hopeful (25 Nov 2013)

I'm sure to someone this will sound like a broken record...... 

For the "Now Hiring" on the forces.ca website, its most likely behind by a bit.  That and there is really no way to keep it completely up to date because number of openings can change daily.  That and it could also mean a lot of different things....  seeing as how the last BMQ and BMOQ for this fiscal year is coming up quickly, anybody they "hire" now would be for next year's cycle seeing as how long it takes to process an application all the way to the merit listing stage


----------



## marinemech (25 Nov 2013)

this is not McDonald's where you can just walk in and walk out with a job. Yes they may be hiring, but they may be looking X amount of months out, to see who is retiring or leaving the forces


----------



## Rohandro (25 Nov 2013)

Hey guys I talked to my file manager on the phone today ans she told me that although there were selections on the 21st Inf was not chosen and according to her there are over 100 jobs left. I dont know if this is true or not because I dont know how the systems works but she told me the next round would be some time in January


----------



## ForeverLearning (25 Nov 2013)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Hey guys I talked to my file manager on the phone today ans she told me that although there were selections on the 21st Inf was not chosen and according to her there are over 100 jobs left. I dont know if this is true or not because I dont know how the systems works but she told me the next round would be some time in January



If this is true this makes me very excited.


----------



## ComDvr13 (25 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> So then you have nothing to worry about.  I would suggest that you merely contact your CFRC and say "I am calling to book my CFAT" and then go from there...



Writing it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rohandro (25 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> If this is true this makes me very excited.



I don't know why'd she would say it if it wasn't true but I had thought I missed the selections becasue I wasnt merit listed but ill probably be listed by next week and be eligible for the next round of enrollments, so im excited as well.

Just wondering which recruiting centre are you with?


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2013)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Hey guys I talked to my file manager on the phone today ans she told me that although there were selections on the 21st Inf was not chosen and according to her there are over 100 jobs left. I dont know if this is true or not because I dont know how the systems works but she told me the next round would be some time in January



Hate to break the news but it's not true............Infmn was part of the selections last week.



			
				Rohandro said:
			
		

> I don't know why'd she would say it if it wasn't true but I had thought I missed the selections becasue I wasnt merit listed but ill probably be listed by next week and be eligible for the next round of enrollments, so im excited as well.



She probably told you that, because she actually doesn't know.

But keep plugging along with your process, there may still be a few opportunities for this year and the next years selections are just over 60 days away.


----------



## Rohandro (28 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Hate to break the news but it's not true............Infmn was part of the selections last week.
> 
> She probably told you that, because she actually doesn't know.
> 
> But keep plugging along with your process, there may still be a few opportunities for this year and the next years selections are just over 60 days away.



Well that sucks but i only have my reference check left which should be done this week, would they still merit list me if its closed?


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2013)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Well that sucks but i only have my reference check left which should be done this week, would they still merit list me if its closed?



I am not sure if the occupation is open for this year but it is definitely OPEN for next year, so they should still continue with the processing and once completed, merit list you.


----------



## Rohandro (28 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I am not sure if the occupation is open for this year but it is definitely OPEN for next year, so they should still continue with the processing and once completed, merit list you.



So the next selection would be somewhere in February? and is Infm included in that selection?


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2013)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> So the next selection would be somewhere in February? and is Infm included in that selection?



1 Feb and yes, there will be many NCM occupations included.


----------



## May123 (28 Nov 2013)

Any know hen you latest date to be selected would be??


----------



## ComDvr13 (28 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> 1 Feb and yes, there will be many NCM occupations included.



Hey DAA!, thanks for all your awesomeness. Any clue about cbt engr for February 1st? 

Also my 2 trade choices are cbt engr and infantry, will they continue processing my app due to infantry being open still and would I still be offered cbt engr regardless in February if I was eligible or only infantry as that's what they are continuing my application for? 

Cheers


----------



## KerryBlue (28 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hey DAA!, thanks for all your awesomeness. Any clue about cbt engr for February 1st?
> 
> Also my 2 trade choices are cbt engr and infantry, will they continue processing my app due to infantry being open still and would I still be offered cbt engr regardless in February if I was eligible or only infantry as that's what they are continuing my application for?
> 
> Cheers





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> All three of your occupation choices are currently open for next years processing.  But only Infmn is open for the current year.  So they should continue the process for you.



There ya go


----------



## May123 (29 Nov 2013)

When people say open for this year, do they mean there still selecting or are they just accepting applications?
Thanks,


----------



## DAA (29 Nov 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> When people say open for this year, do they mean there still selecting or are they just accepting applications?
> Thanks,



Just accepting but in some cases, they could be selecting.  All depends.

CLOSED = too many applications for the number of available positions (usually 3:1 or 5:1) or no positions left.


----------



## May123 (29 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Just accepting but in some cases, they could be selecting.  All depends.
> 
> CLOSED = too many applications for the number of available positions (usually 3:1 or 5:1) or no positions left.


Thanks a lot! I'm sure this was mentioned above, but you wouldn't happen to know the status of infantry?
Thanks again


----------



## DAA (29 Nov 2013)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112682/post-1272725.html#msg1272725


----------

